# Name that industry



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

I think at this point I stettled into a slow but steady pace of building. With mainline nearly installed it's time to think about shape of sidings. Do you have a moment to play "name that industry" game perhaps?

Timeframe - current. Location - loosely based on Chicago area, south branch river /sanitary canal down to Joliet. I am trying to zero on the exact industries to place on the layout so your input is welcome. Hidden staging is available so goods can be transported from "outside" and don't have to originate on the layout.

Top surface of the helix area ( chart attached) is already allocated to a cement plant (scratch build), I know where I want to have grain elevator (based on ADM mill at near West side Chicago). 
Areas A and B... I would want a barge load/unload coal and lime for the cement plant. I also would want a bigger industry (chemical/plastics). I am not sure whether to separate or combine into one induatry.

Other then that looking for suggestions as far as X,Y,Z and ZZ. Those all are 1-2 car stubs, 

Curious as to how others might see this. Thanks!


----------

